
Vegas Workers to Strike Over Automation - chasedehan
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/02/las-vegas-workers-strike-automation-casinos
======
Nasrudith
Striking over automation seems highly counterproductive. First off
automatability means the labor they bring to the table is likely* waning in
value. Second it only highlights the advantage that machines don't strike.
Third bringing it up as a demand highlights and acknowledges their weakness.
Their case would probably be stronger without reference to them. Especially
when it is in "gimmick" resorts in the first place. It would be like
complaining self-sealing pipes are unfair to plumbers.

* Automation may be currently worse than other options. Automats were reduced to a curiosity by fast food and its leveraged versatility among other issues. Similarly "the customer is always right" applies to supply and demand.

------
deltateam
> “Sooner or later it’s going to happen, but robots can’t beat us yet. At high
> volume places I don’t see it, and high-end places no way. It’s a social
> environment too. It’s not just about getting a drink.”

Oh it'll happen, and if the social environment is important than it will be a
different place that offers it, an entrepreneur with that 'novel' idea in
2027.

Its too bad this is a union's only way to make a stand after routine
negotiations don't provide the assurances. Not a great use of energy when they
can all get axed anyway, its happened before.

Union leaders can totally misjudge a company's need for all of their workers,
or the company's finances, yet everyone gets dragged along in a massive
delusional groupthink.

